# 40xt doing the strangest thing



## buckwheat_la (Oct 11, 2009)

so my 40xt case is periodically dying on us, it doesn't go completely dead, but dies out kind of like when you get off the seat with the bar down, at first we thought that might be the problem, then we bypassed the switches on seat and the bar, and tried it, so then we figured we may have some ice build up in the fitlers, so we left the skid in the shop over night, drained all the fuel out (some crap came out too), and change both filters (both of these filters are new from a week ago).............still doing it, so now it has been suggested the fuel pump may be on its way out, we change it tomorrow. Does anyone else have other suggestions???


----------



## jomama45 (Dec 25, 2008)

I'm not sure if a Case has them, but we've had an issue a few times with the fuel primer bulb collapsing on our Bobcats. I remember the two of the machines were having the problem in summer, but if you're using it quite a bit recently for priming, I would give it a look. (Of course assuming Case has them)


----------



## bh115577 (Oct 25, 2009)

Had a similar problem before with a tractor. Found some crud that got past the filter and hung up in one of the "banjo" fittings. Check them out while you are changing the lift pump. Also I once found a piece of plastic in a fuel tank that would float around and simetimes cover the outlet and kill the machine. Did the crap that came out of the tank look like black snot? If so, you likely have a black algae problem.


----------



## buckwheat_la (Oct 11, 2009)

well check the fittings when i change the fuel pump, anyone else have any other suggestions, any help is appreciated


----------



## rancherman84 (Oct 22, 2005)

make sure you have good fuel flow from the tank,take the line off and hold down below the fuel level,it should run out very fast with good flow,if not use some compressed air,with the fuel cap off and blow back through the line.


----------



## plowzilla (Nov 19, 2004)

I have had similiar problems on alot of diesel equipment. When its cold, check your water seperator, which is probably one of the filters you changed. I also had a piece of plastic in a gas tank that would cover the hole in the bottom of the tank. Also, are you using the same diesel? That could be gelling up on you. And lastly, make sure your air filter is clean. Good luck, I am no mechanic so I hope this helps.


----------



## Bill Rowe (Apr 7, 2004)

We install an aftermarket inline filter before the main filter and its an easy fix if there is a problem. We also use fuel treatment and gasline antifreeze.


----------

